# FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy



## matchmaster 187 (10. Januar 2008)

hallo|wavey:

ich wollte mir in 2008 eine neue rute zulegen...
....also mal ein kleines voting

-GREYS Prodigy
-FOX legend


ich persöhnlich hatte bisher nur die fox in der hand und fande die einfach nur geil----DER SAU SCHLANKE BLANK:l


welche von den beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen,oder kennt ihr irgentwelche nachteile|kopfkrat

(ich fische in kleinen seen und flüssen max. 30 meter vom ufer)

hoffe auf viele antworten
mfg der alex#6


----------



## carphunter85 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Ich fische die Prodigy.
Sind echt die geilsten Ruten die ich je hatte!!!!!!!!!!
Hab die in 12.6ft und 3lbs. Für deine Verhältnisse vielleicht etwas zu schwer... Sind absolute Wurfmaschienen, und trotzdem weich im Drill, weiß nicht wie die das machen, aber einfach traumhaft!
Kann dafür aber leider nix zu der Fox sagen, aber mit der Greys machst du auch keinen Fall was falsch!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Ich fische die Greys Prodigy seit über einem Jahr in 12,6  3,5 IBS  und kann mich bei der Meinung darüber nur meinem Vorgänger  anschließen.


----------



## Blink* (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Hallo Alex,

auch ich kann meinen Vorredner nur zustimmen. Echt eine wundervolle Rute, ich habe die Prodigy in 1,25/1,75, 2,5, 3,0 und 3,5lbs. Ihr unglaublich schöner, schlanker Blank und ist dabei so kraftvoll und Gefühlvoll zugleich - es ist ein Genuss.

Man merkt jede Bewegung des Fisches jeden Kopfstoß,jede Flucht, jeden Pulsschlag   und kann somit schön dagegen arbeiten.

Naja, ich als alter Greys-Fan kann hier eh keine subjektive Meinung abgeben und wenn ich mir meinen Text so anschaue klingt es eher wie ein Werbeslogen |rolleyes |uhoh:.

die 2,75 und 3 gibt es meines Wissen auch mit einem Durchgehenden Griff (ist aber bei der Fox genauso - wenn ich mich Recht erinner) - aber das ist halt Geschmackssache - wie sovieles bei der Rutenwahl .

Aber die lebenslange Garantie spricht schon mal für sie. 

Jedenfalls bereue ich diese Investitionen nicht und erfreue mich immer wieder an den Ruten  |rolleyes


----------



## Husaberg_501 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

also ich angel seit der saison 2007 auch die prodigy und kann nur sagen... ich möchte nichts anderes mehr in der hand haben! ich habe die 12ft 2,5 lbs und bin schwer begeistert, nicht nur vom design her, sie ist einfach schlicht und äußerst elegant, einfach sehr englisch. sie hat eine wunderbare aktion, sensibel, und doch genug kraft dahinter! ich angel die 2,5lbs 12ft version. man kann sich ruhig was schwereres an die angel hängen, ich angel oft mit bleien zw. 100g und 140g, sicherlich 140g sollte man schon sehr vorsichtig sein und nicht komplett den wurf durchziehen, auf etwas kürzere distanz (bis40m) kann man sogar bissel drüber hinaus gehen (eig. erfahrung bis 170g). benutzt du gewichte zw. 80 und 100g kannst du "fast" jede entfernung anwerfen, tolle wurfeingenschaft! ich mag es lieber etwas weicher, daher die 2,5lbs, doch diese ist für eine 2,5lbs rute doch sehr fest/steif im wurf und weich im drill, es ist ein sehr gefühlvolles angeln möglich!starke fluchten nimmt sie mit links und der drill wird zum hochgenuss! besonders wenn du mit geflochtener schnur angels kannst du dich auf sie verlassen, sie verzeiht auch fehler und schluckt jeglichen gruck! ich würde mir keine andere rute mehr kaufen! ist auf jeden fall das geld wert!


----------



## magic feeder (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

ich hab die fox legend in 12" und 2,75lbs und kann dir die nur empfehlen


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich hab die fox legend in 12" und 2,75lbs und kann dir die nur empfehlen


 
Also ich glaube das deine Meinung hier nicht besonders gut durchtritt, da die Vorgängere mit ihren prodigy Meinugen hier echt überzeugen! 

Ich habe ebenfalls die prodigy in 12ft und 3lbs! ich habe sie mir allerdigs erst Weihnachten gekauft und selber noch nicht getestet, aber es is eine Wirklich Klasse Rute die sehr Handlich ist!


----------



## magic feeder (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

das heisst ja noch lange nicht dass die fox legend schlecht ist.....das ist ne super rute.......und wer fragt bekommt auch eine meinung zu hören...


----------



## Husaberg_501 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

wie wer fragt kann auch eine meinung hören? dieser raum wurde durch eine frage eröffnet, matchmaster würde gern die unterschiede beider ruten wissen. Ich denke mal, dass wenn du deine erfahrungen mit der fox legend schilderst, würdest du dem matchmaster schon helfen. nur zu sagen das eine angel gut ist hilft da nicht viel!


----------



## matchmaster 187 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

husaberg hat recht

aber ich sehe schon das die prodigy deutlich bevorzugt wird|rolleyes

aber ein paar meinungen zur legend wären noch schön#6


aber schonmal danke für die vielen antworten
mfg der alex


----------



## David1981 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

@ magic feeder

dann verteidige deine Meinung mal, denn ich hab dich schon vor ein paar Wochen nach deiner Meinung über die Legend gefragt. Wollte nämlich morgen los und mir zwei Stück davon holen. Wäre schön, wenn mir noch jemand was über die Rute erzählen könnte.


----------



## Blink* (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*



blueline81 schrieb:


> @ magic feeder
> .... Wollte nämlich morgen los und mir zwei Stück davon holen ....




da hast du dich doch schon Entschieden 

Also hast du dir doch, aus gewissen Gründen, genau diese Rute ausgepickt.

Vielleicht sagst du uns ja mal  - warum ?


----------



## David1981 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Habe sie erst 1x gesehen aber noch nie in der Hand gehabt. Schaue sie mir morgen genauer an. Das Geld liegt auch schon bereit. Hätte nur gern mal die Meinung von jemandem gehört, der sie fischt.


----------



## magic feeder (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

die fox ist eine saustarke rute mit besten wurfeigenschaften auch bei schweren bleien....die legend hat eine eher weiche aktion mit genügend reserven für grosse fische....die ringe sind angemessen und von hoher qualität...wie alle fox produkte glänzt die legend durch super saubere verarbeitung....mich haben die ruten bis jetzt noch nicht im stich gelassen und ich setze auch weiterhin auf fox....

der magic feeder


----------



## Spector (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

@matchmaster 187

nix geht über probieren......nimm beide Ruten in die Hand und entscheide dann......machst bei beiden Ruten nix verkehrt......mir persönlich gefällt die Foxrute besser....hab beide schon in der Hand gehabt und fand die Aktion der Foxrute besser........aber wie gesagt.....probier selber


----------



## ILA (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Also beides sicher gute Ruten! Die Fox Legend ist optisch echt gelungen, natürlich nur wem es gefällt! Die Greys Prodigy sieht ein bischen aus wie jede andere, aber trotzdem auch sehr gelungen!
Zur Legend sind zwei, drei Dinge zu bedenken, sie ist laut Katalog 2007 erst neu auf dem Markt gekommen. Was bedeutet, dass es noch nicht soviele Erfahrungsberichte geben wird, ob positiv oder auch negativ, wie für die Greys Prodigy.  Außerdem hat die  Fox Legend im eigenen Haus deutlich mehr konkurrenz, sowohl günstigere als auch teurere!
Und die Legend ist ca. 20% günstiger, als Greys Prodigy.
Ansonsten kannste dir auch mal die Vantage von Chub angucken, soll der selbe Blank und Matte sein wie bei Prodigy, nur falls dein Dealer die zufällig hat!
Gruß Martin


----------



## David1981 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

So, hab es getan, hab mir heute zwei neue FOX Legend zugelegt. Die Optic und die verarbeitung sind klasse, da gibt´s nix zu meckern. Leider sind unsere Seen zugefroren und kann sie deshalb noch nicht testen.
Durch dummdusell ist durch meinen kauf ein Gespräch zustande gekommen, in der es um reklamationen ging.
Von der FOX muß wohl noch nix wieder zurück gekommen sein, während die Greys wohl schon ein paar mal nachgegeben haben. Kann aber auch daran liegen, das die Greys einfach nur länger auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## ILA (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

dazu kann ich nur sagen, wie gut man glaubt seinen Dealer zu kennen! Ich gehe mit meinen Angeln! Es kommen immer keine Dinge von denen zurück die sie im Laden haben und alles andere ständig lol
Das einzige was schöner gewesen wäre an der Fox Legend, schöneren Rollenhalter, sieht eine bisschen nach Spielzeug aus! Aber habe im Laden diverse Rollen dran gehabt bis Daiwa Infinity, alle haben bomben fest gehalten!
Gruß Martin


----------



## magic feeder (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

na dann mal viel spass und gute fänge mit deinen neuen fox ruten.....du wirst es bestimmt nicht bereuen....

@ ila....ich persönlich finde den rollenhalter gar nicht mal so unschön....ist halt mal was anderes....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*



ILA schrieb:


> Zur Legend sind zwei, drei Dinge zu bedenken, sie ist laut Katalog 2007 erst neu auf dem Markt gekommen. Was bedeutet, dass es noch nicht soviele Erfahrungsberichte geben wird, ob positiv oder auch negativ.


 
hab mir letztens auch 2 Fox legend in 12ft und 3lb besorgt un muss sagen vom optischen her ganz schöne schlanke Rütchen mit einer sauberen verarbeitung. Nur kann ich erst nach den ersten Drills oder gegen ende des Jahres eine meinung dazu abgeben. nen Biegetest haben sie jedenfalls schon hinter sich


----------



## magic feeder (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

dann stellt doch demnächst mal eure weiteren erfahrugen mit der legend hier rein......ist bestimmt interessant.....

ps....wenn meine anfänglichen antworten etwas zu plump waren tut es mir leid....sorry....


----------



## Carphunter81 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Hallo,

ich hab mir im Herbst die Greys Prodigy in 12,6ft. und 3,0lbs gekauft.
Hab sie allerdings noch nicht gefischt und kann somit leider noch keine Erfahrungswerte weitergeben.

Ein Freund von mir hat sie allerdings auch ist ist begeistert von dieser Rute. Sie hat ein ordentliches Rückrat, das nicht so schnell in die Knie geht und auch ordentlich Wurfgewicht verträgt, dafür allerdings eine recht sensible Spitze.
Aber Ruten muss man m.M. nach immer in die Hand nehmen und testen bevor man sich entscheidet.

Was ich super finde, ist die lebenslange Garantie auf das Material.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## heinzrch (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

die Prodigy in 1 1/2 lb. würde mir zum Flussangeln aauf Barbe gefallen. Wo gibts die denn in Deutschland und was kostet die in etwa ?


----------



## matchmaster 187 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

bei angelgeräte wilkering gibts die 1,5lbs für 189euro#6

mfg alex


----------



## Blink* (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

es gibt auch eine Prodigy Specialist 12´1,25/175.

Also mit 2 Spitzenteilen, ich denke das diese interessanter für deinen Einsatzbereich wäre #6.


----------



## ILA (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Für alle Greys Prodigy interessierten, einfach bei google.de "Greys Prodigy Test" eingeben.
Der erste Link!
Weiß nicht wie das hier mit Links ist, ist ja in jeden Forum anders


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*



matchmaster 187 schrieb:


> bei angelgeräte wilkering gibts die 1,5lbs für 189euro#6
> 
> mfg alex


 
meine 12ft und 3lbs hat 139€ gekostet


----------



## matchmaster 187 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

hat denn sonst niemad mehr mit der fox erfahrung gemacht;+

mfg der alex


----------



## heinzrch (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Danke für die tips - die 12" 1.25/1.75 kommt meinem Ideal sehr nahe....


----------



## Allround Mike (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Hallo ,

ich fische die 2,75lbs Legend schon seit Aug.07 und habe schon ein paar Karpfen ( leider nur bis etwa 20 pfd) gefangen. Diese Rute ist für diesen Preis absolut spitze! Wie schon erwähnt,die Optik und noch wichtiger die Drilleigenschaften und Verarbeitung sind echt super. Selbst eingefleischte Karpfenprofis mit Ihren Hutchisonruten sind von der Rute begeistert.
Da stimmt das Preis Leistungsverhältnis!!
Zum Rollenhalter kann ich nur soviel sagen, ich fische diese Ruten mit der Shimano Thunnus 12000 und diese Rollen hängen wirklich bombenfest!!
Die  Greys kenn ich nur vom sehen, ist sicherlich ebenfalls eine sehr sehr gute Rute!! Nur ist sie halt ein bisschen teuerer.

Tja wer die Wahl hat :q !

Grüße Mike


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

hi!

kann evtl einer von euch mal fotos von der prodigy hier reinstellen? ...im internet gibts nur ein bild und darauf kann man nicht viel sehen...

danke


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

ja wadde ich mach eben welche!!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

mein zimmer is unaufgeräumt 

sind nich so toll seina aber hier:


----------



## matchmaster 187 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

|bigeyeswow
schöne bilder,super rute#6

verdammt das wir echt schwer mich zu entscheiden:c


schöne grüsse
alex


----------



## Merlinrs (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Nimm die Ruten vorher in die Hand bevor du soviel Geld dafür ausgibst.
Fox Legend hab ich in natura noch nicht gesehen.
zur Greys Prodigy hab ich selber ca 1 Jahr lang besessen habe sie wieder verkauft
weil ich mit der Aktion überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Die Spitze ist superweich und
dann kommt ein knallhartes Rückrat was sich kaum biegt. Bei großen Karpfen kann 
es passieren das die Spitze dann schon voll gebogen ist und dann durch das starke Rückrat sich der Karpfen ausschlitzt. Ich mag Ruten mit duchgehender Aktion viel lieber
es gibt in dem Preissektor einige zur Auswahl. Fahre in den Angelladen und nimm sie in die Hand wenn du den Verkäufer gut kennst kannst du vielleicht auch damit mal Probeangeln oder werfen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

Hi

@Merlinrs:

Schön, ich bevorzuge ebenfalls Ruten mit einer durchgehenden Aktion. Leider findet man heutzutage fast nur noch welche mit Spitzenaktion.

Welche Ruten kennst du denn die dir/mir zusagen würden?

Tendiere momentan zur Century Armalite MKIII oder zur FBS:l...wenns halt nicht so´n riesen Klotz Kohle wär...

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

hey jo dickes danke für die bilder...

...so hab ich mir die bilder vorgestellt... 

und so wie ichs sehe besteht das eine teil aus einem anderen material/anderer wicklung wie das handteil, oder?

...ich würd sie auch garn mal in der hand halten, aber ich hab irgendwie keine chance dazu...

...sind die oberen 3 ringe nur einstegringe? sieht irgendwie so aus...


----------



## matchmaster 187 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

ich habe auch gelesen das die greys so eine hab durchgeh halb spitzen aktion hat|kopfkrat

da ich ja im absoluten nahbereich fische wäre ich glaub ich mit der durchgehenden fox aktion besser bedient:k

mfg
alex


----------



## matchmaster 187 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*

ach ja
kenn jemand einen link wo es infos oder testergebnisse über die fox gibt|kopfkrat


----------



## Merlinrs (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: FOX legend vs. GREYS Prodigy*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Merlinrs:
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen. Da ich nur noch
Harrison Multicarp besser bekannt als Balista fische und fischen würde weil es einfach meine Traumruten sind. Ich habe 2 in 3,5 LBS gebraucht gekauft Preis 150 € Pro Rute Handgebaut war ein echtes schnäppchen.
Und hab noch 2 mal in 2,5 LBS bauen lassen und war mit 350 € Pro Rute dabei. Ich kann jeden empfelen der mehr als 100 € ausgeben will mal im gebrauchtmarkt zu gucken da gibt es Handgebaute ruten die 1-5 mal am Wasser waren für wenig Geld. 
Ich habe mit der 3,5 LBS Rute Fische zwischen 8 u. 40 Pfund gedrillt und jeder Fisch hatte damit spaß gemacht.Die Ruten haben eine 10+1 Beringung und dadurch eine wunderschöne biegung damit ist ein ausschlitzen fast unmöglich.


----------

